# Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!



## Dok (14. Februar 2005)

In den nächsten Tagen werden wir eine Softwareänderung vornehmen die allen, die von einer Adresse, die nicht aufgelöscht werden kann, den Zugriff auf unser System verwehren wird.

Von Hause aus hat keiner eine solche Adresse, daher werden die meisten davon nichts weiter bemerken.


----------



## Hummer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Bedeutet das, dass keine Zugriffe von Personen möglich sind, die anonyme Server verwenden, um im Internet zu surfen, oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Franky (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

@ Ralf:
Ich denke, dass das genau das bedeuten wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Sehr vernünftig, das wird einigen der immer wieder vorkommenden Störer das Leben wenigstens etwas schwerer machen!
Gut Dok!!


----------



## elefant (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Moin
Kann man dann ,im Urlaub z.B. , von einem Internetcaffee nicht mehr 'rauf?


----------



## Dok (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Doch das geht ohne Probleme. Auch Proxy´s von AOL oder t-online sowie Firmenproxy´s sind davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Dok ist gerade dabei, das alles hinzupusseln und die evtl. Ausnahmen auszusortieren.
Du kommst auf jeden Fall aufs Anglerboard rauf und kannst als Gast auf jeden Fall mitlesen, ob und in wie weit die aktive Beteiligung möglich sein wird, das sind die Dinge, die Dok gerade technisch abklärt (ich kanndas schlecht erklären, weil ich von der Technik keine Ahunung hab).

Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist es einfach, de ganzen Stänkerern und sonstigen seltsamen Gestalten, die sich über anonyme Emailadressen und Zugängen angemeldet haben, um hier im Board für Stress zu sorgen, das Leben etwas schwerer zu machen.

Dass dabei den "normalen" Boardies in möglichst vollem Umfange ihr Zugang erhalten bleiben soll, ist klar. 

Daher auch jetzt schon diese Ankündigung, obwohl das sicher noch einige Tage  brauchen wird bis das so läuft wie gewollt, dass die Boardies Bescheid wissen und sich dann im "Ernstfall" mit uns in Verbindung setzen können.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



> Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist es einfach, de ganzen Stänkerern, Neidern und sonstigen seltsamen Gestalten, die sich über anonyme Emailadressen angemeldet haben, um hier im Board für Stress zu sorgen, das Leben etwas schwerer zu machen.


Was sind denn "anonyme Emailadressen"?
Sorry wegen der Frage, aber PC Technisch bin ich nicht so der Crack... Ich bin über ne Yahoo Adresse angemeldet, bei Yahoo kann jeder noch so große Depp sich ne emailadresse holen, mit "sonstwas" für Angaben... Ins Web selbst gehe ich über Tiscali...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

War ein Fehler von mir, sorry, es geht nicht um Email- sondern um IP - Adressen!!!
Da sieht man mal wieder, dass es kein Fehler sein muss, von der Technik was zu verstehen.
Leider verstehe ich auch nix von:-((


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

aha, dann sieht die Sache ja von vornherein so aus, daß JEDER der über einen "normalen" Internetprovider (wie Tiscali oder ähnlichem) standartmäßig nix von der Umstellung mitbekommt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



> aha, dann sieht die Sache ja von vornherein so aus, daß JEDER der über einen "normalen" Internetprovider (wie Tiscali oder ähnlichem) standartmäßig nix von der Umstellung mitbekommt...


Genau


----------



## patzmaus (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

vernünftig  #6  #6


----------



## das_angel_eumel (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Boa ey, 

und ich hatte schon richtig panik, das ich von der Arbeit aus nicht mehr ins AB komme....|uhoh:


----------



## trond (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Dann kann ich ueber ein Internetcafe oder mit W-Lan von unterwegs hier nicht mehr schreiben. Das ist dann auch von zuhaus so, da der Server meinen Zugang zum Netz auf Standleitungen schaltet. Ich komme dann ueber einen Proxy in das Netz. Mal in Norwegen, mal in Schweden, Danmark oder UK. Ich habe keinen Einfluss darauf.

Dann sage ich schon mal auf wiedersehen. Das trifft dann auch fuer meinen Bruder zu.


----------



## Dok (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Kein Seriöser Anbieter verwendet anonyme Proxy´s, dafür gibt es keinen Grund.
Außerdem wäre eine solche Proxyverteilung über so weite (weit entfernte) Punkte technisch ziemlicher Unsinn. Welcher Anbieter soll das denn sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Ja, trond, schick doch mal Dok die Adresse von Deinem Anbieter, Dok hat schon ganz andre Sachen hinbekommen (im Gegensatz zu mir hat der eben Ahnung von der Technik (s.o.))


----------



## trond (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Das ist ein Firmennetzwerk. Mir wurde es so erklaert, vom Administrator. Mein Vater hat eine europaweite Firma fuer Sicherheitstechnik. Das soll ein weiterer Schutz der Server sein. Deswegen die Proxys.

Einzelheiten kann ich nicht dazu geben, ich bekomme da auch keine Antworten zu. Ich kønnte dann nur ueber das Handy den Weg umgehen. Dafuer reicht mein Taschengeld nur nicht.


----------



## brandungsteufel (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Mich würde nur interessieren was ihr damit erreichen wollt. 

Mir ist ja klar das Ip-Adressen gelogt werden von alles Usern und das es bei den mit den Proxies ja wenig bringt da der Anbieter des Proxies die richtige Ip-Adresse nicht so leicht raus giebt.

Aber auch bei den normalen Providern bekommt man ja nur mit sehr viel Aufwand (Anzeige, Staatsanwaltschaft, Unternehmenssicherheit) informationen zum Anschlussinhaber.

Was soll das bewirken??

MFG


----------



## Dok (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Um die Sicherheit eines Firmennetz zu verbessern geht man über Anonyme Proxy´s die wer weis wo stehen und von unbekannten betrieben werden?!

Sowas macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, man verläßt sich doch nicht im Punkt Sicherheit auf andere, die man nicht mal kennt, außerdem kommen und gehen solche Proxy´s sehr schnell......

Ein paar deiner Proxy´s der letzten Tage habe ich eben im Internet gefunden (naja den Verweis darauf). Allerdings auf Seiten die man hier laut unserer Boardregeln nicht einstellen darf.

Wenn´s aber so sein sollte (was ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann, sorry!) kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## FroDo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



> Aber auch bei den normalen Proviedern bekommt man ja nur mit sehr viel Aufwand (Anzeige, Staatsanwaltschaft, Unternehmenssicherheit) informationen zum Anschlussinhaber.
> 
> Was soll das bewirken??



Genau das frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Solange die "Störer" und "Stänkerer" sich über einen normalen Provider bzw. einen transparenten Proxy einwählen können sie ja auch weiterhin ihrem "Hobby" nachgehen. Solange keine strafrechtlich relevanten Verstöße vorkommen, geben die Provider doch eh nichts heraus - oder liege ich da falsch?

Oder geht es um Doppelanmelder bzw. Störer mit fester IP?

PS. Ich würde es sehr sehr schade finden, wenn trond und kabeljau in Zukunft nicht mehr posten könnten.


----------



## Dok (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde nur interessieren was ihr damit erreichen wollt.
> 
> Mir ist ja klar das Ip-Adressen gelogt werden von alles Usern und das es bei den mit den Proxies ja wenig bringt da der Anbieter des Proxies die richtige Ip-Adresse nicht so leicht raus giebt.
> 
> ...




Das ist gar nicht zu kompliziert, schon jetzt wird neben der Proxy`s IP auch die Echte IP gespeichert und ausgewertet. Das geht leichter als es sich anhört.

Will ein Proxy weder die echte IP herausgeben, und läst sich auch dessen Name nicht auslösen wird er als anonym Eingestuft und der Zugriff wird verweigert.

Hauptsächlich gibt es zwei Gründe dafür:

1,) Schutz gegen Spambots und Würmer (In der CT nachzulesen).
2.) wir wollen im Erstfall wissen wer sich hinter den IP´s verbirgt. Wir haben immer wieder mit Beleidigungen, Störern un anderen Experten zu tun. Ich weis nicht was dagegen Spricht es solchen Gesellen etwas schwerer zu machen.

Die ersten Test sind erfolgreich angeschlossen, evtl. testen wir das ganze heute schonmal im Betrieb.


----------



## Dok (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				FroDo schrieb:
			
		

> Oder geht es um Doppelanmelder bzw. Störer mit fester IP?



Ich muß um Verständnis bitten, aber wenn wir in allen einzelheilen erklären was wir tun und warum können wir und das ganze auch komplett sparen.

Aber mal ganz nebenbei fängt die Sache schon jetzt an zu wirken. So viele Mails mit entschultigungen und erklärungen haben wir noch nie bekommen!


----------



## FroDo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß um Verständnis bitten, aber wenn wir in allen einzelheilen erklären was wir tun und warum können wir und das ganze auch komplett sparen.
> 
> Aber mal ganz nebenbei fängt die Sache schon jetzt an zu wirken. So viele Mails mit entschultigungen und erklärungen haben wir noch nie bekommen!




 #6  OK, freut mich das es wirkt.   

Ich hoffe nur, dass auch weiterhin alle seriösen member sich beteiligen können. Gerade um unsere norwegischen Boardies trond und kabeljau wäre es doch sehr schade.


----------



## trond (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Sicherheit eines Firmennetz zu verbessern geht man über Anonyme Proxy´s die wer weis wo stehen und von unbekannten betrieben werden?!
> 
> Sowas macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, man verläßt sich doch nicht im Punkt Sicherheit auf andere, die man nicht mal kennt, außerdem kommen und gehen solche Proxy´s sehr schnell......
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe keinen Einfluss auf die Verbindungen, die mir zugewiesen werden. Auch nicht auf die Struktur der Verbindungen. Ich weiss auch nicht ob die Proxyserver der Firma gehøren. Møglich ist vieles.
Wenn es dann eben nicht mehr geht.... ich bin schliesslich nicht der Mittelpunkt. Ich werde dann einmal nach anderen Foren suchen.
Schade, aber nicht zu aendern.

Da Michael erst ab Maerz wieder in das Netz darf, sage ich fuer ihn auch schon auf wiedersehen.

Macht es gut.


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Hey Trond #h
nicht so schnell aufgeben, ich bin davon überzeugt, daß Du auch weiterhin ins Board kannst!

Gruß nach Norge #h

Steffen


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Jau Trond, Du schaffst das schon..... wo ein Wille ist, da ist auch ein Weg


----------



## wodibo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

@trond

dann geh doch statt mit dem Handy, über einen "normalen" norwegischen Anbieter ins Netz. Wäre schade wenn Du nicht mehr dabei wärst :m


----------



## Rotauge (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Boah, so'n Mist. Jetzt muss ich ja auch Farbe bekennen   

 |muahah:


----------



## Lachsy (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, so'n Mist. Jetzt muss ich ja auch Farbe bekennen
> 
> |muahah:


gibst du endlich zu das du kein Rotauge bist, sondern ein blauhai  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 


mfg Lachsy


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Bin ich da gefährdet. Habe nicht so ganz verstanden ob ich dass betrifft


----------



## Rotauge (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Woher weißt du, Lachsy?    |uhoh:  :q    |supergri


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Ist schon gut Leute. Es betrifft mich nicht


----------



## kanalbulle (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich da gefährdet. Habe nicht so ganz verstanden ob ich dass betrifft


Ja - unter 18 Jahren geht garnix mehr :q


----------



## wodibo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich da gefährdet. Habe nicht so ganz verstanden ob ich dass betrifft




wenn Du Dich über einen normalen Provider mit ner normalen Mehladdi einwählst nicht :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich da gefährdet. Habe nicht so ganz verstanden ob ich dass betrifft


 Es betrifft überhaupt niemanden der ganz normal ins Netz geht, nur solche, die versuchen ihre IP - Adresse zu verschleiern.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Ja - unter 18 Jahren geht garnix mehr :q


 
Naja dann Tschüss Leute:c :c :c #h #h  :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Jetzt hört mal auf mit dem Blödsinn, es ist schlimm genug, das trond jetzt so Probleme hat....... wir sollten uns was einfallen lassen.

Wie wäre es mit einem Alternativ-Board??? Mir fällt nur gerade der Name nicht ein


----------



## kanalbulle (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit einem Alternativ-Board??? Mir fällt nur gerade der Name nicht ein


...und das aus deiner Feder #d :q 
Wie wärs denn vorher wieder mit einem langen Abschiedsthread ?


----------



## Lachsy (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hört mal auf mit dem Blödsinn, es ist schlimm genug, das trond jetzt so Probleme hat....... wir sollten uns was einfallen lassen.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einem Alternativ-Board??? Mir fällt nur gerade der Name nicht ein



es gibt ein Alternativ-board  |kopfkrat , hab ich was verpasst???? kenne ich ja garnicht   

mfg LAchsy


----------



## rob (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

da werden die faker wohl unruhig werden bzw sind schon.....:m


----------



## trond (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Hei *Thomas9904,* ich versuche nichts, mir wird es so vorgelegt. Ich habe und werde hier auch kein Attentat verueben. Egal, wenn es nicht mehr geht dann geht es nicht mehr. Fertig.
Vielleicht ist es aber møglich, ihr schickt Michael mit e-post seine PNs. Er wird sie nicht mehr lesen kønnen. Ich habe sein Password nicht und es sind seine Nachrichten.

*Kanalbulle* ich habe die Anspielung gut verstanden. Fuer die Laenge eines Threads ist der Verfasser nicht verantwortlich. Schade dass du nichts sachliches zum Thema beisteuern kannst. Es gibt Dinge im Leben ueber die man nicht lachen kann. Ich hoffe fuer dich, du wirst es nicht erleben muessen.

*Achim_68* wenn du das naf meinst, wo "Mirco1" Moderator war, ich kenne es. Ich møchte das Forum als Andenken lassen wie es ist. Mirco und ich hatten in beiden Foren, auch hier viel geholfen. Letztes Jahr war mein Deutsch nur nicht gut. Deswegen hatte ich mich noch nicht hier angemeldet. Wir wollten jeder in einem Forum sein. Leider ist es durch seinen Tod nicht mehr dazu gekommen.
Ausserdem haben die dort jemanden, der sich in Sørlandet sehr gut auskennt. Manchmal besser als ich. Hier ist Sørland schlecht angesehen. Wie hat mir jemand geschrieben? "Du Suednorwegenweichei ein Mann faehrt nach Nordnorwegen."|uhoh:  Ich habe die Kenntnis wo man etwas faengt und wo nicht. Ich habe es schon vielen mit e-post erzaehlt. Auch Michael hatte das gemacht. Wir haben oft Karten geschickt mit Angaben fuer Fangplaetze. Mirco und ich haben alle Plaetze wo wir geangelt haben, in Seekarten eingetragen.


Ich habe jetzt lang geschrieben, es reicht. 
Wer in Zukunft etwas wissen møchte von Vest Adger bis Rogaland kann mich mit e-post fragen. Trond107@start.no  oder michafro@start.no fuer Michael. (Keine fake-Adressen)

på gjensyn 

Trond (und ohne dass er es weiss) Michael


----------



## FroDo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Ohne hier eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Anonymität im Internet vom Zaun brechen zu wollen, ist es mir dennoch wichtig kurz anzumerken, dass nicht jeder, der das Bedürfnis hat, seine Adresse geheim zu halten, etwas zu verbergen hat, geschweige denn ein Faker ist oder kriminelles im Schilde führt. 

Die Gründe für die Verwendung eines anonymen Proxyservers sind vielfältig. In erster Linie schützt er davor, selbst ausspioniert und gehackt zu werden. Ohne IP Adresse des potentiellen Opfers haben es Hacker zweifellos schwerer. Leider wird die IP der user in einigen Foren offen angezeigt. Dies lädt dann geradezu ein, einen Angriff zu starten. Als Student hatte ich lange Zeit eine feste IP, aus der sich nach Auflösung sogar die reelle Adresse und die Zimmernummer des Wohnheimes ableiten ließ. Diese offen im Netzverkehr herumzutragen, fand ich genauso unangebracht wie etwa ein Adressaufkleber auf der Heckscheibe meines PKW. Seit dem nutze ich anonyme Proxys - ein Faker bin ich deshalb noch lange nicht.

Unabhängig davon ist es Doks gutes Recht, nur Leute auf sein board zu lassen, die ihre Adresse vorweisen. Das ist völlig legitim und zu akzeptieren. Sofern dies Faker tatsächlich abhält, finde ich die Regelung auch gut. Meinen proxy schalte ich dann eben ab.


----------



## FroDo (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

@trond
Da du noch immer online bist, scheint es bei dir trotz der Umstellung zu funktionieren. Mein normaler anonymer proxy funzt nämlich nicht mehr. Da kommt jetzt statt dem ab:

*Forbidden
You don't have permission to access / on this server.

Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. *


Hoffe du bleibst uns erhalten.


----------



## bine (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

es wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird!!!!  #6


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Frodo und Doc #6  
Danke für die klärenden Worte.

@Trond: man Junge, harte Nummer mit 16 Jahren, kann ich zum Teil verstehen,    Aber das ist nun mal nicht alles worauf es ankommt.

Tip: gönn Dir mal 15 Minuten auf ner Sonnenbank.
Dann wirds hoffentlich besser :g 

Ansonsten: Reinhauen, wie Blauortsand immer sagt, da bringt kein Jammern einen Stein zum schweben  Irgendwas geht immer.

Gernot   #h


----------



## trond (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Hei Gerot ich jammer auch nicht. Warum auch? 

So lange ich noch hier rein komme, so lange schreibe ich. Ich habe mich nur jetzt schon verabschiedet, weil ich nicht weiss wann der Zugang abgesperrt ist. 

Ich habe mich schon mit vielem abfinden muessen, das mit Mirco ist dabei nur ein Teil gewesen. Das hier ist dagegen nicht mehr als ein Augenaufschlag. Deswegen brauch ich nicht auf die Sonnenbank.


----------



## sundfisher (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Info - Kein anonymer Zugriff mehr!*

Tolle Initiative dann sind wir einige Querulanten los.


----------

